# 240sx in progress



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

so i have a thread in the newbie section
http://www.nissanforums.com/new-member-forum/131593-newbie-here.html

here is an update, pulled timing chain and all that
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/b-inky/Picture001-1.jpg







[/IMG]

found a few things, i havent reviewed my manuals on the timing for this thing, but can anybody tell me if this looks wierd. can definetly tell that the timing chain jumped a tooth or 2 because the marks on the sprockets did not line up with the chain. remember its my first time so dont flame.....too hard
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/b-inky/Picture003-1.jpg







[/IMG]

so i think i found the reason why my oil light is this
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/b-inky/Picture005-1.jpg







[/IMG]

i dont know if you can see it but there is a large amount of sludge covering the screen and it is thick. had the same sludge in the oil pan. in the process of cleaning up everything before reinstalling. plus i need to order my timing kit and all that anyway.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From looking at the above picture of the position of the cams, I'd say the timing is off. I'll assume the #1 piston was sitting at TDC when you took the chain off.

Here's what it should look like:


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

hey thanks. yeah i triple checked the tdc postion. i thought the timing was off that would explain why it ran like crap. thanks again.


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

so i completed the timing change found the cam position was off as you can see in the above pictures. cranshaft position was not at 12oclock position. set all that correctly and installed the chain. had a few issues occur. car would not start afterwards. turns over just fine but no spark. i know i went gunho on the parts cleaner but assured myself i didnt screw up the distributor. found that my power transistor on my ignitor coil was bad. changed it out and still no spark. found that my alternator was bad and swapped it out with a known good one. still no start. fuel pump primes system just fine. the only i made sure that the crank pulley was marked to 20degrees. so im thinking im going to try and swap out distributor. which by the way was positioned and played with to set for firing on piston #1. (or however you say it). the only other thing electrical that was done to the car was i found my radiator fan wires cut, re-installed that. car ran fine before starting even with the timing being off. so im officially stomped. so far have double checked the timing chain marks and positions. ???????????


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

here's the update, i was positioning the crank pulley at 20degrees and setting the distributor as such (which i found is wrong...DUH!) i then removed the distributor and set the crank pulley to tdc like i did when i installed the chain and set the distributor to fire at position #1. did so and she fired right up. purred like a kitten, idling just fine. im going to take a timing light to it and make sure everything is good. the only thing i have to address now is the thermostat housing gasket, got a major leak coming from there. I learned a lot in this timing chain process, simple mistakes can stomp you down in the ground.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Good show.


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks, but looks like i spoke a little to soon. i get the damn thing to start and run today and notice a massive coolant leak. it look like it was coming from the thermostat and it was. i changed out the gasket and still a massive leak. took it back apart and found that the housing had busted.  :balls: :banhump: just when i get one thing figured out another issue pops up. so looks like i'll be scouting around for a front timing cover. oh joy!


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

got my new timing cover from a local spot, they got nothing but 240's and 300z's. but here is a pic of what i was talking about


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

damn son. wonder how that happened. and damn son, how dirty your car is! haha, j/k. good shit, though. so whats next on the agenda, cleaning maybe?


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

180SX-X said:


> damn son. wonder how that happened. and damn son, how dirty your car is! haha, j/k. good shit, though. so whats next on the agenda, cleaning maybe?


180SX-X: Ya know, this is probably a lot like what waits for me when I look at all the engine parts in my "newly destroyed" engine! This is the 2nd time the head gasket will have blown... wonder how messed up the head was from the 1st time, then there was the constant racecar driving I posted about. Probably will be much fun...

b-inky: Nice posting of your engine findings! Your pics are very large and detailed. I'll be sure to follow your post.


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

180SX-X said:


> damn son. wonder how that happened. and damn son, how dirty your car is! haha, j/k. good shit, though. so whats next on the agenda, cleaning maybe?



yeah i was actually planning to do that this weekend but that coolant housing broke so.... i do have pictures of my valve cover all polished up now. i didnt post it yet but i stripped the timing cover down and polished it up. didnt want to post pictures until i cleaned the rest of my engine bay up. hahaha


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

jcorbi82 said:


> 180SX-X: Ya know, this is probably a lot like what waits for me when I look at all the engine parts in my "newly destroyed" engine! This is the 2nd time the head gasket will have blown... wonder how messed up the head was from the 1st time, then there was the constant racecar driving I posted about. Probably will be much fun...
> 
> b-inky: Nice posting of your engine findings! Your pics are very large and detailed. I'll be sure to follow your post.



thanks, i'll definetly keep you guys posted


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

i'll be putting it all back together in the morning when i get off. i hope i dont have anymore issues on this thing for a while. chuck it up to my learning experience


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

so i finally got it all back together the other day, and currently working out a few kinks. The timing is good as well as the idle. im concluding the fix to my problem with not starting was the distributor. She fires up everytime now.

So i hop in the car after buttoning everything up and notice that my rpm guage stopped working. the engine is definetly on and i can drive the car, although i did notice that it didnt shift past 2nd gear i think. im thinking it may be related to this rpm guage thing not registering or whatever. everything else on the the cluster works but the rpm guage. does anyone have any quick suggestions on what to check? i am going to be looking through the fsm for some answers here shortly.


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

i went through a series of checks today, the signal from the distributor to the ecm is good. i ohmed out pin 2 of ecm harness to pin 19 on the cluster that gives the signal to the tachometer and it was good. so im like what the hell?? tested for signal from pin 2and readings are accurate throughout the rpm range, so im like what the hell????? reseated the harness and finally got the reading from pin 2 of the ecm to send through the wire up to pin 19 on cluster. found that the harness connector that pin 19 was on was not getting good connectivity to the tachometer. reseated for better connection and the tachometer started working again. 

so short and simple bad connections was causing all but my cluster to work. if you are having the same issue i would check that. even though i was getting a .8v signal at idle from computer, my tach was showing a 6v on one side and 13 on the other to the speedometer. clearly showing that was my harness. i hope that wasnt to confusing. 

now im on to my idle which seems to be a little erratic at the moment. will go through and check for any leaks that may be occuring.


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

i havent got around to checking yet, but in attempt to getting my car started (after the timing chain change) it did somewhat have some kind of backfire through the intake manifold a few times before actually starting. now wondering if that did not screw up my maf sensor? because from what ive read if those things arent right then you idle is going to be screwed. because my idle was fine before that.

better news to report: i did find that my oil pan gasket came out of place causing a leak from the pan. lots of fun crawling back under that to fix that :loser: :fluffy:


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

oil pan leak is fixed no more leakage. now just working on why my idle sucks so bad. start the car up and she idles at 2k then dies. really think its my maf sensor. going to test it now.


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

ok so the maf sensor checked out fine. it turns out that the brake booster line came disconnected. it happened when i jacked the engine up to change the oil pan gasket.


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

*Update!*

I havent made an update in a while. had more issues with the 240. car had ran hot on me and i found a hairline crack in the radiator. so will be replacing the radiator and thermostat this week hopefully. My oil light had came on in the midst of all of this so i took the oil pan back down to inspect the pickup screen which was good. had to order a new oring for it, took nissan 4days to get it because they didnt have it in stock. Im going to take my alternator to test and see if its still good because i had alot of coolant leak from the top radiator hose (because it was not tightly secured, yes i know dumbass move on my part). so in the morning when i get off its all going to back together. hopefully i dont have anymore issues.


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

well sad but not so sad to say that ive sold the 240. i bought an integra again. it was fun learning how to work on the 240 and doing different stuff. but local buyer made me a considerable offer so.


----------

